# Food intolerance-help!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is Wellness Simple really that expensive? Jeesh! And Dr. Tim's is a much more highly rated food. If your dog is doing well on Wellness Simple, maybe look for a similar ingredient panel that isn't so pricey? Or, you could try ordering online from Chewy.com (I order lots of food from them - cheaper than in the store and free shipping) Wellness Simple Limited Ingredient Diet Grain-Free Salmon & Potato Formula Dry Dog Food . It looks like the Wellness Simple food is $57.99


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Have you ruled out any parasite, including Coccidia? (separate test) Or a little colitis or gastroenteritis? 

I had a Doberman with a sensitive tummy only when he was young. He grew out of it. I fed him Natural Balance, a single source protein and he did well on that. It's not too bad.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with Poodlebeguiled, make sure to rule out coccidia and giardia. Misha had giardia when I got her and she had intermittent diarrhea. It was super easy to treat and cleared up really fast. After that if you continue to have problems you may want to look into Nutriscan. You just send in a swab of your dogs saliva and they give you a reading on some of the intolerances.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Assuming no parasites are found: Are you switching kibble cold turkey? For a sensitive dog, this can mess them up. I used to have boxers (notorious for digestive issues), and they did better on a kibble with moderate protein/fat. Most of the premium brands caused loose poo. I would try a kibble with protein/fat no higher than 25/15. Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream worked well for my boxers. The other varieties (except the lamb, which made them itch), are too high in protein/fat.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Have you ruled out any parasite, including Coccidia? (separate test) Or a little colitis or gastroenteritis?
> 
> I had a Doberman with a sensitive tummy only when he was young. He grew out of it. I fed him Natural Balance, a single source protein and he did well on that. It's not too bad.


Hi,
I have a question that maybe you or someone else on here can answer for me. You mention gastroenteritis as a reason for the diarrhea problem. My dog started to have diarrhea all of a sudden two years ago this May. He saw the vet and was there for a few days and the vet said he had gastroenteritis and needed to be put on a prescription dog food. Do dogs always have the gastroenteritis for the rest of their lives or how do you know if it is no longer a problem for them? I appreciate any help you can offer me.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

My collie had a sensitive tummy, and Montmorillonite clay as a supplement worked very well for her. I know it sounds weird, but even people can take it as a supplement! A quick google search led me to the website below, which might help explain it a bit. 

~ Edible Calcium Montmorillonite Living Clay Pelotheraphy For Pets ~


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Make sure you don't make food switches abruptly. Georgiapeach Peeves (like GSDs are known for) also has a sensitive stomach and it took me six months to make a diet change to give him the time he needed to adjust. I agree also to ruling out parasites.

As to life long gastroenteritis I am not sure, but I know in older cats (and I guess the same can be true for dogs) they can have chronic pancreatitis. My vet explained that they are probably prone to it since they are small enough that reflux from the intestine can reach back to the pancreas.


----------



## kittyparrots (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions! I appreciate it 

I forgot all about ordering online- that definitely makes it much more affordable. Pfew!

I'm going to continue with this food and if he has another blow out then we'll be off to the vet to test for additional parasites. Then plan C is to have nutriscan done.

Fingers crossed, but he's been totally good since making the switch. I guess I have to just deal with the added expense. Oh the things we do for our babies.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey one thing - I was looking at that Wellness Simple food and it's actually an adult maintenance food. I hate to say to stop feeding it if it's working, but I think 5 months is a bit early to feed a food that isn't approved for growth or all life stages. You may want to look into Natural Balance - which is similar in that it's a simple, limited ingredient food that isn't very rich. But it is at least approved for all life stages, which includes growth. . Maybe I would run that by your vet.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Make sure you don't make food switches abruptly. Georgiapeach Peeves (like GSDs are known for) also has a sensitive stomach and it took me six months to make a diet change to give him the time he needed to adjust. I agree also to ruling out parasites.
> 
> As to life long gastroenteritis I am not sure, but I know in older cats (and I guess the same can be true for dogs) they can have chronic pancreatitis. My vet explained that they are probably prone to it since they are small enough that reflux from the intestine can reach back to the pancreas.


Hi LilyCd,
I guess you are writing in answer to my question and if so I did talk to his vet today and he says he does have his gastroenteritis for his life unfortunately. I was hoping not but he says to change him from the Purina EN now might cause him to have the really bad watery brown water type diarrhea he started having a year ago. I don't want to take that chance so he will be staying on it as he is doing better though still has loose stools along with many firm ones as well. And he eats and drinks and plays just fine. Is in no stomach pain so I guess he is doing well. Thank you for answering my question. I appreciate your time and effort.


----------

